# UbunTop for Everybody! (with a tegra2 moto)



## Lokifish Marz (Apr 22, 2012)

* [WebTop] Atrix/Electrify/Photon UbunTop v1.0.0 (a.k.a Mr. Creosote Edition) 6/22/12*


----------



## Lokifish Marz (Apr 22, 2012)

*I woke up this AM, dropped the phone in the dock and NOTHING. Pulled the dock apart and no blown circuits but no power to control circuits either. While I was away I had to get rid of my other docks and am dead in the water (I don't have an HDMI monitor either). I have a big move coming up and cannot afford to replace lapdock for at least a few months. By that time Moto ICS will be out and I expect the user base to shrink to a handful of diehard users. So as of 9/12/2012 this project is officially dead. I can upload the unfinished 1.2.0 if anybody wants to take over to project. Just PM me. Sorry guys. (I guess it's back to Mars for me)*


----------

